# Installer XCode sur Léopard



## Sébastien-- (9 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

Je ne parviens pas à installer XCode sur Léopard.  
Le lancement de l'utilitaire d'installation me renvoie l'erreur : "run preinstall script for DeveloperTools". J'ai beau chercher sur le web je ne trouve aucun message qui apporte une solution à ce problème. 

Versions : MacOSX 10.5.1, XCode se trouvant sur le DVD livré en Octobre avec Léopard (groaar) 

Pour information, mon objectif est d'installer et mettre à jour tout ce qu'il faut pour travailler (commencer à travailler) avec Ruby On Rail (RoR). Donc j'installerai ensuite MySQL, Gems, etc. Pour le moment, si je lance "sudo env ARCHFLAGS="-arch i386" gem install mysql -- --with-mysql-config=/usr/local/mysql/bin/mysql_config" j'ai une erreur aussi alors c'est pas gagné. 


Merci pour toute aide que vous pourrez m'offrir, 

Sébastien 


PostScriptum : Pour les voyageurs du web qui pourraient chercher une solution à ce problème dans le futur, une explication complète est attendue prochainement ici : http://hivelogic.com/narrative


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2007)

Sébastien-- a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne parviens pas à installer XCode sur Léopard.
> Le lancement de l'utilitaire d'installation me renvoie l'erreur : "run preinstall script for DeveloperTools". J'ai beau chercher sur le web je ne trouve aucun message qui apporte une solution à ce problème.
> ...



quelle erreur?

tu doubleclick sur le packet et tu le laisses faire,
ce n est q une indication, oui cest pas gagne ... vue ce que tu essayes de faire

>$ env ARCHFLAGS="-arch i386" //stupide mais bon
>$ sudo gem install mysql -with-mysql-config=/usr/local/mysql/bin/mysql_config

bien sur il faut installer mysql...

ca marche tres bien pourquoi specifier ton arch, gem connait tres bien ton arch?

et

 ~/.bash_login //non 14 ans de connerie oui

~/.profile

merci il y a toujours des guiguis pour vraiment foutre la merde

et quelque chose de descent sous OSX

>$ textwrangler .profile


```
# .profile, 2007/12/04 13:22:12 mmw Exp $

export LC_ALL=C
export PATH=$PATH:/usr/opt/bin:/usr/opt/gdc/bin:/usr/opt/mysql/bin
export MANPATH=$MANPATH:/usr/opt/share/man:/usr/opt/gdc/share/man:/usr/opt/mysql/man

export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib:/usr/opt/lib:/usr/local/lib:/usr/opt/mysql/lib
export DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
export BUILDDIR=/tmp/build

alias mail='open -a Mail'
alias safari='open -a Safari'
alias firefox='open -a Firefox'
alias skype='open -a Skype'
alias ichat='open -a iChat'
alias xcode='open -a Xcode'
alias textwrangler='open -a TextWrangler'
alias svnx='open -a svnX'
alias gmail='open -a Firefox http://gmail.com'
alias list='ls -laG'
alias finder_quit='osascript -e "tell app \"Finder\" to quit"'
alias finder_start='osascript -e "tell app \"Finder\" to launch"'
alias finder_restart='finder_quit && finder_start'
alias macos_logout='osascript -e "tell app \"System Events\" to log out"'
alias macos_restart='osascript -e "tell app \"System Events\" to restart"'
alias macos_shutdown='osascript -e "tell app \"System Events\" to shut down"'

# EOF
```


----------



## Sébastien-- (9 Décembre 2007)

Ta suffisance me laisse pantoi. Tu n'as répondu à aucune de mes questions. Tu devrais dormir un peu.
Mon problème majeur reste d'installer XCode ; je présage que le reste suivra parfaitement lorsque XCode sera installé (avec WebTools).
Je ne sais pas où trouver ce script de preinstallation ; ni la doc d'Apple si la FAQ ni aucun autre post ne semble en parler : pourtant je trouve sans peine plusieurs utilisateurs confrontés au même problème. 

Appeler le service client logiciel d'Apple résout-il quelque chose dans ces cas là ?

Sébastien


----------



## supermoquette (9 Décembre 2007)

Moi j'ai beaucoup ris, mais alias textwrangler='open -a TextWrangler' peut être remplacé par le command line tool "edit"de textwrangler.

edit .profile


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Moi j'ai beaucoup ris, mais alias textwrangler='open -a TextWrangler' peut être remplacé par le command line tool "edit"de textwrangler.
> 
> edit .profile


je les ai pas installe


----------



## Sébastien-- (9 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Moi j'ai beaucoup ris, mais alias textwrangler='open -a TextWrangler' peut être remplacé par le command line tool "edit"de textwrangler.
> 
> edit .profile



mouais

Inempêche que cela ne répond pas à ma question non plus ...


Personne n'a installé XCode sur Léopard ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Décembre 2007)

Si, j'ai cliqué sur l'installeur et hop. Et je ne suis pas encore développer ni pro.


----------



## ntx (9 Décembre 2007)

Sébastien-- a dit:


> Personne n'a installé XCode sur Léopard ?


Plein de monde l'a fait (pas moi, je n'ai pas encore Leopard) et apparememnt personne n'a eu ce soucis. Donc :
1/ Peut être un petit tout sur Google pour voir si quelqu'un a eu le même problème?
2/ Il existe des forums développeurs chez Apple et une FAQ (en anglais). Va y poser ta question, peut être que ce sera plus fructueux ?
 

PS : je pencherais pour dire que cela vient sûrement de ta config et de quelque chose que tu as bricolé.


----------



## Gogaule (10 Décembre 2007)

j'avais installé xcode sur léopard , ainsi que le reste des outils de dévelopement ...
Je n'ai jamais eu aucun probleme 
essaye de tout effacer et de réinstaller" au propre" si tu bouge un dossier après installation plus rien ne fonctionne ....


----------



## Sébastien-- (11 Décembre 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Plein de monde l'a fait (pas moi, je n'ai pas encore Leopard) et apparememnt personne n'a eu ce soucis. Donc :
> 1/ Peut être un petit tout sur Google pour voir si quelqu'un a eu le même problème?
> 2/ Il existe des forums développeurs chez Apple et une FAQ (en anglais). Va y poser ta question, peut être que ce sera plus fructueux ?
> 
> ...



Ben c'est ça le hic, c'est une install from scratch : comprennez, j'ai reçu mon mac, et la première chose que j'ai voulu faire, c'est installer XCode. Donc aucune config chelou, rien.

Mais cette après midi j'ai trouvé la solution. Il faut dire que c'est grâce à Thomas Roy de chez Eclydre  
Voilà comment faire pour résoudre l'erreur "run preinstall script" lorsqu'on veut installer nimporte quoi :
- Ouvrez le terminal, et entrez : "su passwd root" ou "sudo passwd root" je ne sais plus. 
- Saisissez un mot de passe de votre choix, trois fois.
- Rebootez ou relancez la session,
- Lancez l'install, et au moment d'entrer le password utilisateur, entrez "root" comme login, et votre mot de passe.

Et pouf ca marche. Il suffisait d'activer le compte root et d'utiliser le compte pour installer. A ceux qui n'ont pas su trouver, n'ayez pas honte : hier soir je suis allé à un RDV mac users à Paris, et j'ai aucun n'a su résoudre non plus. 

Merci pour votre aide à tous.

Seb


----------



## ntx (11 Décembre 2007)

Bizarre, un compte admin aurait du suffire, mais bon le problème est réglé c'est l'essentiel


----------

